# cervical erosion or endometriosis???????



## selina3127

well as most of you know i have had nothing but trouble since my mc in november 2009 i have been ttc ever since with no luck apart from a chemical pregnancy, i have bleeding after sex for the first week after my period ends and now i have started spotting during ovulation, i am going to hospital next month for a coloscopy as my doctor seems to think this bleeding is due to cervical erosion but i just have a feeling its endometriosis surely if it was a erosion there wouldn't be a lot of blood but there is!!!!! i have voiced my concerns to the doc but because i haven't had any problems before my mc he seems to be pretty sure the erosion is the problem
what do you all think????? its driving me mad !!!!
i've also had scans to check for cysts and fibroids but scans were all clear????
thanks in advance xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wannabe mam

Hi hun, I am so sorry for all this you are going through. i dont really answers but I am in the same boat to! I always bleed inbetween which i think is ovulation bleed and I also spot about week before proper AF, its so qorrying cos this never happened before i miscarried in March. Did this happen to you before your loss?
Been to gyno's, currently waiting on progesterone blood test results. Beforehand the doc examined me and said I had a cervical erosion which was porbably a result of the D and C, so they are mostly putting it down to that. Might be the same for you?
From what I have heard endometriosis is painful and you bleed more.
I hope you get some answers soon hun, its the last thing you need when you are ttc, good luck xx


----------



## selina3127

i had no problems before my loss it was my third pregnancy and i had a dnc too so doc said the same to me its an erosion caused by dnc but they usually heal on their own just mine isn't ggggrrrrrr!!!!
hope we both get sorted soon, ttc is takin over my life !!!!!
do you bleed after sex? and is it quite a lot of blood or just spotting 
thanks for your reply xxxx


----------



## BlueBoo

Hi, just wanted to reply as I was in exactly the same situation, I had been bleeding after sex and spotting before period for ages before my mmc in June and this carried on afterwards, finally my consultant said it was cervical erosion, performed a cauterisation and it hasn't happened since. The cauterisation was very quick and simple. Sorry for TMI but she said my cervix was in a terrible mess (probably not helped by all the scans after the mc).
Unfortunately, a while later I was then also diagnosed with endometriosis, but I don't think that was the cause of the abnormal bleeding, more likely the cervical erosion. I know endo usually means really heavy and painful periods but I didn't have that. The operation for endo needs a general anaesthetic so definitely worth 'eliminating' cervical erosion first before going down that route.

My consultant said the erosion would have made TTC much more difficult, so hopefully if you get it cleared up you will be in a much better state for your TTC efforts.

I feel for you, it feels like one thing after another doesn't it. Fingers crossed they find out it is erosion and clear it up nice and quickly.

good luck xx


----------



## selina3127

thanks so much for the reply docs seem to be sure its erosion just got to wait till the 10th of december for appointment as if i haven't waited long enough
good luck to you too and thanks again
xxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Hi Selina,

Im getting a small amount of spotting after sex, Im having a scan tomo, not that I think it will show anything. I will mention to my doc again as last time she said not to worry about it unless it persists. 

Good luck and do let us know how you get on.


----------



## selina3127

i will hope ya scan goes ok let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## bluesky

Hi 

So I had my scan today but wont know results until doc see's them. So annoying. sonographer said that the ovaries look ok, and womb cavity is ok but there is something she needs to notify doc about. So I just have to wait. ahhhhh.


----------



## selina3127

aaahhhh how frustrating i hate it when they make u wait make sure you let me know when you get results hope everything goes ok good news about ovaries and womb though xxx


----------



## bluesky

Yes will keep u updated x Have a good wknd


----------



## selina3127

you too hun x


----------

